# Medical Question: Hospital Stays - "Extended Period of time"



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,

can anyone tell me what "extended period of time" means when they are asking in the medical examination form (and online), "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?".

Does that include: 

- when you didn't feel well and went to the hospital on the weekend because all GPs were closed and they've kept you in for a week to make sure you've got no heart issues? (my father worked in that hospital, and it was about 14 years ago, no further treatment/drugs prescribed, no abnormal findings)

- when you've stayed in hospital for a week for a tonsillectomy and the removal of a good-natured lymph node? (no further treatment/drugs were prescribed, it was about 22 years ago)

Or is that not "a lengthened period of time"? And is there anything to worry about when mentioning this?

Also, I can't seem to find any means to ask DIAC directly anymore. They seem to have changed the web enquiry form into a form where you can select two PDFs of standard information. Is calling them the only way currently?

Thanks for all hints in the right direction.
firedragon


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone tell me what "extended period of time" means when they are asking in the medical examination form (and online), "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?".
> 
> ...


 Yes to all, if you stayed over night its yes. Those things should have been put on the medical form anyway as it asks about investigations and surgery. 

Nothing to worry about though. They would be concerned about repeated or extended stays for the same ailment.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

That's correct, I'm asking because I'm about to fill out the medical form. 

I have one more questions you might be able to help me with:

I've read on DIAC's web site that I should use the online health form before going to the medical check even if I haven't lodged my application. So I'm intending to do that, take the print-out in addition to my form 26 (filled out) to the medical exam. Is that the correct procedure?

Thanks again!
firedragon


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, fill them out take them along and the doc will ask you about anything you've written about that is significant so he can write more. He wont be interested in tonsils or an investigation years ago.


----------

